# please help with radeonHD2100 driver installation

## Wodolaz

i finally installed X and xfce4, but it looks like neither 2d nor 3d acceleration is enabled, i've downloaded fx86-video-radeonhd-1.2.5 and now have no idea what to do with it. If you have some free time, please explain me what i should do.

I'm new to Linux so please don't bit me, give me a few days and i'll stop asking you all thees silly questions  :Smile: 

----------

## Mike Hunt

You will get better results using the radeon driver.

Put this in /etc/make.conf: VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

And this in /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Driver      "radeon" 

Rebuild all x11-drivers:

```
emerge app-portage/portage-utils (if you don't have it)

emerge -1av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)
```

Restart X

----------

## Wodolaz

i did it allready, it didn't help, i mean  xfce started but both 2D and 3D worked very slow

----------

## Mike Hunt

There is a long thread  about that here.

What does this say:

```
glxinfo | grep renderer
```

Have you tried the x11-drivers/ati-drivers that provide the fglrx driver?

Some basic info here.

----------

